# Always Pads



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Does anyone else use pads for their periods instead of tampons? I don't use tampons because I get sharp pains during my period & they make them worse. I used to like "Always" pads because they were the first to have those wings that go over your underwear. The last couple of times I used them, however, they really caused a bad rash. They're using some kind of plastic as the top layer that goes next to your skin. I'm thinking of writing to them & letting them know what their product is doing and asking them to change back to some kind of fabric layer on top.What do you think? Do any of you have this problem?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I recently changed to another brand. I had similar problems with irritation. There have been other threads about this in the past- here is ome.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/714...03011#441103011


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i use always tho i few months ago they made me really itchy but this time they seem ok =) tho i wish they would re realise the cotton coated ones


----------



## 18369 (Jun 7, 2005)

hi, i used to use always when i first started my periods but found them itchy and noisy like i was wearing a carrier bag between my legs.i now use kotex with wings and they are brilliant. hold a lot more and are really quiet and discreet.you may want to try the tampax compax they are small and easy to use and comfortable, and discreet when going to loo!


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Nikki,Thanks for posting that link. I think I will write to the company, and if they tell me I'm crazy, like they did to that one woman on the other thread, I'll give them this link to read.







Edit to add:


> quote:found them itchy and noisy like i was wearing a carrier bag between my legs.


lol exactly!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

i use pads as well. from the ones ive tried, always has been the best one. haha although i can relate to that problem.


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Well, I emailed them several days ago, and have not heard back. Looks like they don't care much about customer satisfaction or customer service. Guess I'll just have to let them know with purchasing power.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I use Kotex and like them very much. They're very comfortable.Jeanne


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've tried Always but don't like the plastic covering. The only brand I use pad wise is Kotex with wings. I tend to bleed heavy so I used the Overnight with Wings 24/7. They're a nice product, they have a soft cottony layer that goes against your body.They fasten with velcro, and now they come in a new SHHHH! wrapper so they're quiter. The only thing that gets me with Kotex is that they're always doing away with good products then I gotta try their other stuff I used to love the curved pad with wings they discontinued them







Now they're just annoying me because they made all the packages white and the only way to distingusish them is to know what flower on the packages is for what pad. I have a red flower for the ones I use. Before they were just two colors on the wrapper much easier to tell the difference.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I normally use Always. Sometimes I buy Kotex. I can't use tampons. I've tried a million times, but they either give me cramps or I get sick to my stomach. I've tried those instead cups, they're ok, I use them when swimming, but if you don't put them in just right, they leak a bit or start to slide out, especially if you tend to push when you pee. I've never had a rash problem, but sometimes I get irratation down there when I use them. I think I have abnormally sensitive skin in that region. I'm even allergic to soap! I've tried about a dozen different kinds, and I have to make sure I get every drop off otherwise I get mega irritation and it gets red and sore. The joys of being female! Somedays I just wish they'd take the bloody organ out or menopause. I could do menopause at 27. Please! Anything to stop the cramps and the bleeding!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh, Honugirl I too am hanging out for menopause. I am SOOOO over being female (definately coming back as a bloke or a cat in my next life!). I use pads as well. I've tried my whole life to get a tampon to stop slipping out but well, they just don't wanna stay in there for some reason! I use Libra Ultrathins with wings. They have this kind of silky layer on top but also come in the cotton layer. I like the silky one though cause it absorbs things better and keeps it away from your skin. Not sure if they're available in America but I'd imagine that if we have them you guys would.


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

I had a really bad experience with always pads too. Very sore, I had to sit in a bath to make the pain stop. It happened years ago. I wrote them too, no reply. I think it is the fiber in the pad that draws mositure out that causes the irriatation. Good luck


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi everyone! I used to use the Always too but they changed them and there horrible. I switched to OB tampons after giving up. Maybe I should try the Kotex. Thanks for all the suggestions and comments. Maybe we should all write the company? Have a great weekend, Cynthia


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

I think after reading all your replies, I'm going to try the Kotex with wings. I really like that wing feature; it's saved a lot of underwear!Honugirl, I have thought about trying those instead cups , but didn't know if the would work very well. Also, I wonder if you were prone to vaginal infections if using them would make it worse. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try & see for myself. It's just too bad women have to go through this every month. Hmmmmm, maybe I should try that patch where you only have periods like 4 times a year.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I used to use the xtra long overnight kotex pads. Kotex stopped making them a few yrs ago. When I e-mailed them they said not enough people were buying them. Now I am perimenopausal and dont get my period that much but often when I do its heavy and those pads were great.


----------



## 20020 (Oct 10, 2005)

I also use pads. I've not been able to use tampons since I had my son. I used to use Always all the time, but the last few times I've bought them, they've made me itchy, and I switched back to Stayfree. Although I'm not thrilled with the Stayfree pads either, although they do still have the cotton covering. I haven't tried Kotex in a long time. I think I might give them another try.


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by nightsoundsoes anyone else use pads for their periods instead of tampons? I don't use tampons because I get sharp pains during my period & they make them worse. I used to like "Always" pads because they were the first to have those wings that go over your underwear. The last couple of times I used them, however, they really caused a bad rash. They're using some kind of plastic as the top layer that goes next to your skin. I'm thinking of writing to them & letting them know what their product is doing and asking them to change back to some kind of fabric layer on top.What do you think? Do any of you have this problem?


Oh my goodness. That's why I switched to Kotex. I had the same exact problem. I even had to buy vagisil cuz the rashes got so bad. When that didn't work I got some diaper cream. I think people should write to Always. I never thought to do that.


----------



## 22406 (Aug 25, 2005)

yes this plastic covering is rediculous! What are they thinking? I switched to Kotex too and I love it


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Libra isn't in the US....we just have Always,Stayfree,Kotex and store brand


----------



## 13585 (Sep 23, 2005)

Stayfree is a brand I love- the ultra light pads control even my heaviest periods. Kotex is also good. Have you tried any of these?


----------



## 16803 (Nov 9, 2005)

I used to be so happy because I wasn't having a period anymore. Then came incontinence. Now I'm into even bigger pads.


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Lapdog, sorry to hear that. I can sympathise 'cause I've always had a slight incontinence prob. Ever since I was a kid. Mine's stress incontinence, where I leak whenever I sneeze, play strenuous sports, jumprope (when I was a kid), etc.Can you fix it with an operation?


----------



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

Have you ever tried SUPER THIN tampons? My sister-in-law had a problem with tampons giving her pain and what not. I turned her onto Playtex super thins, tampons and she uses them all the time now. The only thing is that she is changing them more often b/c they don't hold as mush as normal or overnights.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I have to use pads because I bleed so heavily. Always makes me break out, too.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

wow! i don't normally read the stuff in this bit but the subject caught my eye - i used always when i first started my periods and had the most horrendous rash with it, and so itchy!! i'd never heard of people having allergies to pads, incredible to find so many other people with the same problem! i use libresse with wings, really like them esp the night time ones. oh and i had really heavy periods for a while (how dense, you get anaemic so your periods get heavier and you lose more blood?!?) so i was trying to use tampons as well, not keen on them but i reckon the best ones are those tampax compact things, nice and easy to use - normally i can't manage with tampons either so!!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I use always. I found that they are a tad bit itchy but they are better than kotex w. velcro they left my mother and sister w. a almost rugburn like rash for months from only one use!


----------

